# Got me another gun!



## miketx (Oct 6, 2022)

A 9mm Shield EZ!






I'm ready for Armageddon now! Woo Hoo! I don't have any bullets for it though. Maybe Armageddon will hold off for a while.


----------



## 1srelluc (Oct 6, 2022)

Dat grip doe.  

Son, get you a real "wonder 9".


----------



## Hollie (Oct 6, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Dat grip doe.
> 
> Son, get you a real "wonder 9".
> 
> View attachment 706628


Wood grips & steel. Thats a man's gun. 😍


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2022)

Shoulda got the 30 super carry...........


----------



## Death-Ninja (Oct 6, 2022)

miketx said:


> A 9mm Shield EZ!
> 
> View attachment 706626
> 
> I'm ready for Armageddon now! Woo Hoo! I don't have any bullets for it though. Maybe Armageddon will hold off for a while.


Well it'll make a fine truncheon until you can acquire some 9mm ammo, though I prefer my carry piece for Armageddon scenarios....


----------



## Pete7469 (Oct 6, 2022)

*All nice guns. The lack of ammo concerns me. Better get a few boxes. Depending on where you live, you may just find plenty more ammo on some bodies you come across.*


----------



## Esdraelon (Oct 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Wood grips & steel. Thats a man's gun. 😍


Yes, indeed!  You know it's made for a man when you still kill someone without ammo!   I have a Bond Derringer in .44/410 that's heavy enough to crush a skull in a pinch


----------



## miketx (Oct 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Wood grips & steel. Thats a man's gun. 😍


You tryna tell me sumpin?


----------



## Pete7469 (Oct 6, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Dat grip doe.
> 
> Son, get you a real "wonder 9".
> 
> View attachment 706628


*These CZ clones are pretty nice. I had a Tanfoglio Witness in .45ACP years ago that was a tac driver.*


----------



## miketx (Oct 6, 2022)

I'm getting the ammo tomorrow. My daughter wanted a pistol I had and wanted to trade so I traded her.  She wanted my 1911 22 and 500 rounds of ammo, so I said ok. If she changes her mind she can have it back. Personally I don't like the 9mm round, but it's better than nothing. She's a new shooter and she couldn't hit the target with the 9mm but she could hit it more often than not with this 22, so I figured it might be better to go ahead and trade. I really liked my 22 1911 though, but it was a novelty. Gave her a holster too and my 70 dollar dragon grips!




She wanted them!


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 6, 2022)

Pete7469 said:


> *All nice guns. The lack of ammo concerns me. Better get a few boxes. Depending on where you live, you may just find plenty more ammo on some bodies you come across.*


Yeah....battlefield recovery.....


----------



## miketx (Oct 6, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Dat grip doe.
> 
> Son, get you a real "wonder 9".
> 
> View attachment 706628



That come with a box of nails?


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 6, 2022)

miketx said:


> A 9mm Shield EZ!
> 
> View attachment 706626
> 
> I'm ready for Armageddon now! Woo Hoo! I don't have any bullets for it though. Maybe Armageddon will hold off for a while.


Viagra is probably cheaper and may temporarily solve your feelings of inadequacy.


----------



## Pete7469 (Oct 6, 2022)

miketx said:


> I'm getting the ammo tomorrow. My daughter wanted a pistol I had and wanted to trade so I traded her.  She wanted my 1911 22 and 500 rounds of ammo, so I said ok. If she changes her mind she can have it back. Personally I don't like the 9mm round, but it's better than nothing. She's a new shooter and she couldn't hit the target with the 9mm but she could hit it more often than not with this 22, so I figured it might be better to go ahead and trade. I really liked my 22 1911 though, but it was a novelty. Gave her a holster too and my 70 dollar dragon grips!
> View attachment 706650
> 
> She wanted them!


*Several .22's in the sternum beats a 9mm in the kidney.*


----------



## miketx (Oct 6, 2022)

Pete7469 said:


> *Several .22's in the sternum beats a 9mm in the kidney.*


Exactly!


----------



## JGalt (Oct 6, 2022)

miketx said:


> A 9mm Shield EZ!
> 
> View attachment 706626
> 
> I'm ready for Armageddon now! Woo Hoo! I don't have any bullets for it though. Maybe Armageddon will hold off for a while.



I have 400 rounds of 115 grain 9mm that might fit that, but I haven't made them yet.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 6, 2022)

miketx said:


> You tryna tell me sumpin?


I come from a family with a history of military service. I've been around firearms my entire life.


----------



## miketx (Oct 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I come from a family with a history of military service. I've been around firearms my entire life.


So, you're wanting a date then?


----------



## 1srelluc (Oct 6, 2022)

Pete7469 said:


> *These CZ clones are pretty nice. I had a Tanfoglio Witness in .45ACP years ago that was a tac driver.*


Man, did I ever screw-up about 12 years ago, a shop had a stainless EAA Witness that moldered there for several years. 

The tag said .40 S&W on it and as I had no interest in .40 fat-n-slow I never gave it a second look....I went in there one Saturday morning and a guy was filling out paperwork on it.....Turned out it was in 10mm.....Fuck me runnin'.


----------



## night_son (Oct 6, 2022)

miketx said:


> A 9mm Shield EZ!
> 
> View attachment 706626
> 
> I'm ready for Armageddon now! Woo Hoo! I don't have any bullets for it though. Maybe Armageddon will hold off for a while.



Not too bad. However, I wouldn't trade my Glock 21 EDC for anything . . . not yet. Check ammoseek.com for plenty of cheap 9mm.


----------



## miketx (Oct 6, 2022)

night_son said:


> I wouldn't trade my Glock 21 EDC for anything


What about a new Rolls Royce?


----------



## 1srelluc (Oct 6, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> Yes, indeed!  You know it's made for a man when you still kill someone without ammo!   I have a Bond Derringer in .44/410 that's heavy enough to crush a skull in a pinch


Sure it isn't .45LC/.410? I don't think the .44 mag version can take .410 shells.

Then again the .44 mag version is one of those "sure you can, but why would you?" type of handguns. 


Yeah, I'd stick to .44 special.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 6, 2022)

miketx said:


> So, you're wanting a date then?




No unwanted advances.


----------



## miketx (Oct 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> No unwanted advances.
> 
> View attachment 706698


Uh, Uhhm, I was just k-k-k-k-k-k-kidding ma'am! Can I wash your car for you?


----------



## night_son (Oct 6, 2022)

miketx said:


> What about a new Rolls Royce?



Maybe for a '72 Gremlin . . . maybe?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 7, 2022)

Nice!

My next buy - to replace my EDC XD40SC
XDM Elite 10mm
(This pic is a 9mm.  Must have grabbed thew wrong one)


----------



## miketx (Oct 7, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Nice!
> 
> My next buy - to replace my EDC XD40SC
> XDM Elite 10mm
> ...


Looks like that sight interferes with the loaded chamber indicator.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 7, 2022)

miketx said:


> Looks like that sight interferes with the loaded chamber indicator.


Yeah, I'm not sure how that's engineered - but the optic comes form the factory, so it must work somehow.


----------



## Blues Man (Oct 7, 2022)

I have been carrying Glock 19 for a long time.

I just picked up a G 29 10 mm subcompact.  I still have to get used to the snappiness of it  compared to my 9 mm but I really like the gun and I wanted something that would hit harder than my 9 mm


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2022)

miketx said:


> A 9mm Shield EZ!
> 
> View attachment 706626
> 
> I'm ready for Armageddon now! Woo Hoo! I don't have any bullets for it though. Maybe Armageddon will hold off for a while.



Nice, I have a buddy who loves his.

Not having any 9mm? Man, I get nervous if I drop below 1,000 rounds.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Dat grip doe.
> 
> Son, get you a real "wonder 9".
> 
> View attachment 706628


I was originally going to carry my Gov. .45 - but it was pulling my pants down. I switched to a Glock 17, which is a bout 1/3rd the weight. Yes. the Colt is more accurate, but not very "concealable."


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 7, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I was originally going to carry my Gov. .45 - but it was pulling my pants down. I switched to a Glock 17, which is a bout 1/3rd the weight. Yes. the Colt is more accurate, but not very "concealable."


My kid carries a Commander w/o issue - but he's tall and thin.


----------



## 1srelluc (Oct 7, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I was originally going to carry my Gov. .45 - but it was pulling my pants down. I switched to a Glock 17, which is a bout 1/3rd the weight. Yes. the Colt is more accurate, but not very "concealable."


I EDC a 1970 Colt Cobra, I never feel under-gunned......Good enough to get me back to the armory masquerading as a KIA Soul.


----------



## miketx (Oct 7, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nice, I have a buddy who loves his.
> 
> Not having any 9mm? Man, I get nervous if I drop below 1,000 rounds.


My daughter has some she's giving me.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 7, 2022)

miketx said:


> A 9mm Shield EZ!
> 
> View attachment 706626
> 
> I'm ready for Armageddon now! Woo Hoo! I don't have any bullets for it though. Maybe Armageddon will hold off for a while.




Have you had a chance to shoot it yet?  How is it?  Been thinking about the EZ series for a purchase...


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 7, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Viagra is probably cheaper and may temporarily solve your feelings of inadequacy.




What is it about you guys that when we talk guns, you think penis?   I have to say that you really, really....really, need to get some professional, psychological help.....guns are tools, they are not sex toys.....I know that when we talk guns you start to shake, sweat, and rub your private areas........but if you get professional help, they can retrain your psycho/sexual response so you are not sexually stimulated by guns.......

I also understand that because this compulsion is so strong, you push gun control in an effort to deal with your confused sexual response to guns....you can't control yourself, so you want society to get rid of the bad object.....you feel dirty and you know it is wrong........but you just can't stop.....

Get help.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 7, 2022)

Synthaholic said:


> Viagra is probably cheaper and may temporarily solve your feelings of inadequacy.


Look at you -- knowing you are unable to add meaningful to the conversation, you lash out like a child.
So sad.


----------



## miketx (Oct 7, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Have you had a chance to shoot it yet?  How is it?  Been thinking about the EZ series for a purchase...


Yes and no. I shot it months back when my daughter got it. IIRC, Recoil was light and it was accurate. In the past, she never wanted to shoot guns and the two I gave her back then always ended up in pawn shops.

 She couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with it though, but she made some hits with the 22. I didn't want to trade it but she could hit with it so I said what the hell.

Also the slide is easy to rack. So easy my wife can do it!


----------



## miketx (Oct 7, 2022)

2aguy said:


> What is it about you guys that when we talk guns, you think penis?   I have to say that you really, really....really, need to get some professional, psychological help.....guns are tools, they are not sex toys.....I know that when we talk guns you start to shake, sweat, and rub your private areas........but if you get professional help, they can retrain your psycho/sexual response so you are not sexually stimulated by guns.......
> 
> I also understand that because this compulsion is so strong, you push gun control in an effort to deal with your confused sexual response to guns....you can't control yourself, so you want society to get rid of the bad object.....you feel dirty and you know it is wrong........but you just can't stop.....
> 
> Get help.


Penis is all he thinks about. I even told him that if his assertion we're true, I never would have bought a revolver with a two inch barrel. Viagra just keeps me from rolling out of bed.


----------



## miketx (Oct 7, 2022)

It's very easy to field strip as well.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 7, 2022)

miketx said:


> It's very easy to field strip as well.




Thanks......The EZ series was interesting........thought I might take a look at one...


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 7, 2022)

I think you guys need -


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> I think you guys need -
> 
> View attachment 706964



I don't need them, I'm not going to change your nappies.


----------



## miketx (Oct 7, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> I think you guys need -
> 
> View attachment 706964


You're the one crying...


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 7, 2022)

miketx said:


> You're the one crying...


Erm, nothing to do with crying, lol


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 7, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I don't need them, I'm not going to change your nappies.


Went clay shooting the other week, I won! Well chuffed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 7, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Went clay shooting the other week, I won! Well chuffed.



Do you stuff clay up your ass and have one of your mates kick you in the crotch, so it shoots out?


----------



## miketx (Oct 7, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Erm, nothing to do with crying, lol


Lying gun banner sez what?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 7, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Do you stuff clay up your ass and have one of your mates kick you in the crotch, so it shoots out?


No, I just piss myself laughing over the immatures caressing themselves with a new gun purchase. It's like witnessing when you were a kid getting a new BMX bike.

Went clay in a group of four. Did well on the Teal and Rabbit, not so well on Pheasant. Didn't have to caress a new gun with a box of tissues for the ejaculation, maybe we're much more mature in the UK. Did you all whoop and happy slap the chops off one another? I mean, it's great excitement buying  yet another gun ??


----------



## JGalt (Oct 7, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> I EDC a 1970 Colt Cobra, I never feel under-gunned......Good enough to get me back to the armory masquerading as a KIA Soul.



I like the Colt Cobra if I'm just going to the mailbox or hauling trash to the dump. I have a 1965 model that I put a set of Pachmayr grips on. It's the Lightweight model with the allow frame, so it can't handle +P ammo. But Winchester makes a 130 grain JHP load that runs at 900 fps without the high pressure. It eats the 158 grain RNL and 148 grain wadcutters like candy, and prints pretty decent groups at 25 yards.

The Cobra is the weapon of choice for Dallas titty bar owners who want to shoot presidential assassins in police department basements.


----------



## The Duke (Oct 7, 2022)

miketx said:


> A 9mm Shield EZ!
> 
> View attachment 706626
> 
> I'm ready for Armageddon now! Woo Hoo! I don't have any bullets for it though. Maybe Armageddon will hold off for a while.


I bought a 9mm and started buying ammo in the Obama days because .22 was unobtanium.

Halfway through Trump I figured out I had enough .22 and 9mm. After Trump won, .22 went back to normal, and I'd pick up a box or 2 every now and then. It adds up.
9mm was dirt cheap the whole time with Obama. They were buying .40 wadcutter and hollowpoints for the government agencies is why.

Being .22 was not there, I just kept buying a little here and there, and it added up.

I got 400 9mm you could have for the cost of shipping! 

It stinks. Not that good cordite smell, no...this is something else. Smells like rotten eggs?


----------



## 1srelluc (Oct 7, 2022)

JGalt said:


> I like the Colt Cobra if I'm just going to the mailbox or hauling trash to the dump. I have a 1965 model that I put a set of Pachmayr grips on. It's the Lightweight model with the allow frame, so it can't handle +P ammo. But Winchester makes a 130 grain JHP load that runs at 900 fps without the high pressure. It eats the 158 grain RNL and 148 grain wadcutters like candy, and prints pretty decent groups at 25 yards.
> 
> The Cobra is the weapon of choice for Dallas titty bar owners who want to shoot presidential assassins in police department basements.
> 
> ...


LOL....I use the same load and it tarnishes in the same way.....I thought I was just caustic or something. 

I have a early 60s Detective Special styled like your Cobra as well as a 1970 DS. 

The damn snubby drawer is getting full.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 8, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> LOL....I use the same load and it tarnishes in the same way.....I thought I was just caustic or something.
> 
> I have a early 60s Detective Special styled like your Cobra as well as a 1970 DS.
> 
> ...


What do you use them all for? Most of them look like .38's. though the  bottom left might be a .44 mag.


----------



## 1srelluc (Oct 8, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> *What do you use them all for?* Most of them look like .38's. though the  bottom left might be a .44 mag.


Neighborhood armory. 

All .38s but top right....Model 19 S&W in .357.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 8, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> What do you use them all for? Most of them look like .38's. though the  bottom left might be a .44 mag.



That picture makes me wish I had seven hands.


----------



## 1srelluc (Oct 8, 2022)

JGalt said:


> That picture makes me wish I had seven hands.


Oh I forgot, i have this one in a fitted case.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 8, 2022)

miketx said:


> A 9mm Shield EZ!
> 
> View attachment 706626
> 
> I'm ready for Armageddon now! Woo Hoo! I don't have any bullets for it though. Maybe Armageddon will hold off for a while.


Nice girly gun.

Real men shoot single action revolvers – like the Ruger Blackhawk in .357 Mag I got the week before last.


----------



## 1srelluc (Oct 8, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Nice girly gun.
> 
> Real men shoot single action revolvers – like the Ruger Blackhawk in .357 Mag I got the week before last.


Blah, real men shoot ugly Colt SAAs in .45 LC.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 9, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Nice girly gun.
> 
> Real men shoot single action revolvers – like the Ruger Blackhawk in .357 Mag I got the week before last.


Nazis like you should only shoot Lugars.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 9, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Blah, real men shoot ugly Colt SAAs in .45 LC.
> 
> View attachment 707456


The Rugar Vaquero .45LC is the most popular revolver for Cowboy Action Shooting.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nazis like you should only shoot Lugars.


Airsoft guns.


----------



## 1srelluc (Oct 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Rugar Vaquero .45LC is the most popular revolver for Cowboy Action Shooting.


That's due both to cost and ease of repair.....Most anyone can work on a Ruger SA or DA revolver.

It's funny though, I shoot the hell out of my ugly Colt while most of my other .45 LCs sit.

I do have a WW-1 era S&W M1917 that was reworked/blued and fitted with a .45 LC cylinder (by S&W) that I've been growing partial to.


----------



## 1srelluc (Oct 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nazis like you should only shoot Lugars.



Damn, you can't even spell Luger right.


There were commie Lugers too.....Russian captured and reworked post-war, many went to E. Germany and Bulgaria as well as other Soviet client states.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 9, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> That's due both to cost and ease of repair.....Most anyone can work on a Ruger SA or DA revolver.
> 
> It's funny though, I shoot the hell out of my ugly Colt while most of my other .45 LCs sit.
> 
> ...



That wouldn't be allowed in CAS though, single action only.


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2022)

A Shield was my carry weapon for years until I got the Sig 365 XL.

Probably fired at least a thousand rounds at the range and never remember any problems.  Nice little carry weapon.


----------



## 1srelluc (Oct 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> That wouldn't be allowed in CAS though, single action only.


Well no shit.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 9, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Well no shit.


YOU posted it...


----------



## 1srelluc (Oct 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> YOU posted it...


And?

I'm not into larping so don't care.


----------



## miketx (Oct 12, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Nice girly gun.
> 
> Real men shoot single action revolvers – like the Ruger Blackhawk in .357 Mag I got the week before last.


Come get it communist.


----------

